# Anova issues



## actech (Dec 18, 2017)

Anyone get an anova and have wifi connectivity issues? I have done everything and it just wont work. Of course tech support had me do everything i have already done. And I did it twice. So now I have to wait for them to be open again to see what they say. When I decided to quit using my beer brewing stuff and get one, I couldve cared less about wifi. That was until I read about ice baths and thats a game changer. There are times work keeps me running late and that wont matter when I can start a cook remotely.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 18, 2017)

Ice baths?


----------



## weedeater (Dec 18, 2017)

actech said:


> Anyone get an anova and have wifi connectivity issues? I have done everything and it just wont work. Of course tech support had me do everything i have already done. And I did it twice. So now I have to wait for them to be open again to see what they say. When I decided to quit using my beer brewing stuff and get one, I couldve cared less about wifi. That was until I read about ice baths and thats a game changer. There are times work keeps me running late and that wont matter when I can start a cook remotely.



Atech, 
I have the Anova with Bluetooth  and have had no issues so far other than that the range is awlful.  Got it sitting on my carport now doing an “Eye Of Round” for a party tomorrow night and it has trouble staying connected from 20 feet and thru one wall. Can’t speak to the WiFi version.  It was above my budget.  LOL

Weedeater


----------



## actech (Dec 18, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Ice baths?


Yes. Put your food water and some ice in the cooler you "cook" in and go to work. The app will notify you if the cooler goes above 40*. You can either remote start or set time to start the cooking process.  Then when you walk in the door all you have to do is make sides and sear the meat.  Before i would actually do it I want to see how long it takes to get ice water to cooking temp.


----------



## actech (Dec 18, 2017)

weedeater said:


> Atech,
> I have the Anova with Bluetooth  and have had no issues so far other than that the range is awlful.  Got it sitting on my carport now doing an “Eye Of Round” for a party tomorrow night and it has trouble staying connected from 20 feet and thru one wall. Can’t speak to the WiFi version.  It was above my budget.  LOL
> 
> Weedeater


It was on sale for 149 the normal price of the bluetooth only model. Target.  I noticed the bluetooth was weak. Just going from kitchen to front door I dropped it. When trying wifi I had it sitting on the router so no one could say was too far away. If I cant get it working its going back. The bluetooth only is on sale for 99. I just thought it would be cool to have dinner ready and it not be overcooked in the crock pot


----------



## motocrash (Dec 18, 2017)

Slick,never heard or thought of that;)


----------



## actech (Dec 18, 2017)

Its on the app. the more section  .... 
There is a sous vide group on fb  sous vide dummies. Some good info there, but dont seem as social as this group here. Lot of people there did turkeys for thanksgiving. Burgers etc. I did burgers after reading it, 130 for 2.5 hrs cast iron sear damn good juicy med rare burger that was safe


----------



## gnatboy911 (Dec 19, 2017)

actech said:


> Its on the app. the more section  ....
> There is a sous vide group on fb  sous vide dummies. Some good info there, but dont seem as social as this group here. Lot of people there did turkeys for thanksgiving. Burgers etc. I did burgers after reading it, 130 for 2.5 hrs cast iron sear damn good juicy med rare burger that was safe



I remember seeing a guy did some testing on that FB site Sous Vide Dummies....maybe search through the files of the page and see if you could find it.  He was fairly methodical on his testing methods so it would be a good place to start with the ice bath technique.  I didn't read it too carefully since I don't have the WiFi model.  Just the bluetooth one, of which I've used that feature twice in 2 years I think.....


----------



## troutman (Dec 19, 2017)

I've had no issues with my Anova and the wifi/app.  My only complaint about my unit is having to use the app to set the timer.  It can be done on the unit itself but its awkward.  They should have designed a better way to turn it on/off on the unit itself.


----------



## grubby64 (Dec 19, 2017)

I just went thru this same issue. What finally fixed it for me was to delete the Anova app from my phone and re-install it. Then I was able to walk thru the steps to connect and viola it worked! This may not fix your issue, but it's easy to try and doesn't cost anything.


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 23, 2017)

I realized right off the bat that the Bluetooth didn’t reach very far, but I don’t have any use for it anyway. 
Ice bath?


----------

